# Pipe clamps



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello all
Just a question about pipe clamps. I have a bunch of black pipe from old heating system in the house that is coming out. I was thinking about using the pipes for clamps. They are 3/4" X 8 foot. Now I have the shorter pipe clamps, but I was wondering if anyone ever used one close to 8 foot long? I am thinking the pipe will flex too much. What is everyone's opinion on this one. 

Thanks 
John


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Johnjfo622 An 8ft 3/4 pipe clamp will bow, but it will bow towards what you clamping. So if the clamps are close the items you are clamping, Not a big deal. I only have 4 sets of clamps, but have 4 extra sets of pipe. My longest is 5 ft. I just move the clamps from pipe to pipe as needed. Side note: Clean your pipe and keep the painted. Or the rust stains will transfer to your wood.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

If you have then I would definitely keep them. Whenever I have had to clamp anything real long I just join two pipes together. If you are careful with the clamping the bowing will not be a problem. Most of us tend to exert too much pressure anyway. 

G


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Keep them and they will work fine. Just remember, clamps are needed just to pull the wood together. If you need to tighten them any more than that, there are issues somewhere else. Maybe your edges are not true or your wood is going wild. Red


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*8' clamps for furniture making.*

Depends on what you are planning to do in your shop.
I use 8' clamps regularly for furniture making and cabinetmaking. 

Tony B


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

I was looking at as I have them if I need them type thing. But if 8 footers are not good then I wouldn't find a place for them to store. I would cut them down to shorter lengths. But I look at it as the price of things today that is less I have to spend on pipe for clamps. As for projects I tend to do, I am looking to (now that I got a bigger space to build things) do bigger ones. The last time I did something big I had access to longer bar clamps. I know that pipe will bow and alternating the clamps will help keep the pressure more uniform. On a clamp that long have any of you had a preference to the reach of the jaws? I would think with the bow factor that a deep reach jaw would cause more of a bow. Thanks to everyone for their replies.

John


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey John: definately hang on to the pipe. 3/4" black iron pipe around here must be made out of gasoline, they want so much for it. 1/2" isn't much less expensive. If you've got it, keep it. The Pony heads for 3/4 pipe must go about 18 or 20 bucks, yes? The 1/2" size were about 14 bucks the last time I bought any.

And as far as length goes, 8' would be a good size if you were, say clamping a headboard across its width, for instance. Or an entertainment center, maybe even drawing something of moderate size diagonally to square it.

Make sure you clean the threads well, maybe even suggest taking them to a wire wheel on a grinder? 

smitty


----------



## Shamus (Aug 22, 2008)

As mentioned above, hang on to the pipe. You will be amazed the uses you'd fine for a 6,8 and even 10' clamp.

I did the same thing a few years ago. Replaced iron pipe with copper. Kept the pipe for clamps and have even used the 10'er a time or two. Had a pair of 9'6" doors that needed re-glued.


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

I know what you are saying Smitty it seems it is made of gas here too. Main reason I was hesitant to trash them. I am figuring on keeping 4-6 at the present length and the rest I will make a little shorter. Cut in half etc.. But then with the amount I am going to have once they are taken out I might just keep a few more at the longer length. These are actually for the old cast iron radiators. never was going to use the system again so the radiators went first and now these are the pipes going to the second floor where they were upstairs. Since we are doing floors over I am plugging the holes from the pipes as i take them out. 
Hey Shamus I hope you meant 9'6'' tall doors. Couldn't imagine what kind of hinges you would have to use if it was 9'6'' wide. LOL

John


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

John,
Cut them in half and have someone or thread the cut ends and put a coupling in to join them back together. Then you have two 4' clamps or one 8' clamp. Nothing wasted. 
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Exactly what Mike Hawkins said. No waste, easier to store, and you can still assemble two together when you need a longer reach.
I would hang onto all of the pipe, unless you have a ridiculous amount of it. It is so handy to have. I don't think bowing of the longer pipe would be an issue unless you are really going heavy on the torque.

Gerry


----------

